# Cheap Meal Replacement Shakes(online)



## AirCartman (Sep 16, 2005)

Does anyone know of cheap yet effective meal replacement shakes i can order online.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 16, 2005)

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=926


----------



## AirCartman (Sep 16, 2005)

I wouldn't consider that cheap.. Thanks though.


----------



## largepkg (Sep 16, 2005)

That's just over a dollar per meal! What the hell do you want, free?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

You could just buy some whey and make your own shakes.  Mix it with milk, peanut butter, some healthy oils, oats, etc.  Boomshakalaka.


----------



## AirCartman (Sep 16, 2005)

Well.. anything in higher bulk.. maybe 50 bucks for 50?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 16, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> Well.. anything in higher bulk.. maybe 50 bucks for 50?



http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/opt/mrp2.html

45 servings for $48.


----------



## wheystation (Sep 17, 2005)

AirCartman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know of cheap yet effective meal replacement shakes i can order online.





Hey - go to www.allthewhey.com and look at our Meal Replacements.  I will give you 10 percent off anything you like.

Laura
wheystation@aol.com
www.allthewhey.com


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 17, 2005)

wheystation said:
			
		

> Hey - go to www.allthewhey.com and look at our Meal Replacements.  I will give you 10 percent off anything you like.
> 
> Laura
> wheystation@aol.com
> www.allthewhey.com



Their products are damned good and priced well.  I have ordered from them several times, and their selection has improved a lot since I last ordered.  I'm running low on my last order, so the time is coming again soon!


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 17, 2005)

wheystation said:
			
		

> Hey - go to www.allthewhey.com and look at our Meal Replacements.  I will give you 10 percent off anything you like.
> 
> Laura
> wheystation@aol.com
> www.allthewhey.com




Hey, I'm going to buy something off of the site, can I get 10% off too?


----------



## wheystation (Sep 17, 2005)

You Bet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheystation (Sep 17, 2005)

BE sure to write LAURA in the comments section..............


----------

